# Netbeans Debugger



## lenniii (14. Apr 2010)

Joho,

seit kurzem funktioniert mein Debugger von Netbeans nicht mehr. :/
Gibt kein Laut mehr von sich. Startet nichts, nada.
Hat da jemand 'ne Idee?

Dankbare Grüße,
Lenniii


----------



## André Uhres (14. Apr 2010)

Versuch mal den .netbeans Ordner zu löschen. Meiner ist z.B. hier: C:\Documents and Settings\André Uhres\.netbeans\6.8


----------



## lenniii (14. Apr 2010)

(bzw. unter /Users/name/.netbeans)

Den Debugger bewegt es aber auch nicht zu funktionieren


----------



## André Uhres (15. Apr 2010)

Vielleicht Platzmangel im Hauptspeicher? Der Debugger ist ziemlich gefräßig .


----------



## lenniii (15. Apr 2010)

Nein, der lief ja schon mal. Und auch bei einem simplen 'Hello World'-Programm läuft er nicht.
Bzw. lief. Ich hab Netbeans neu installiert. Nun geht er wieder. Wohl irgendeine Fehleinstellung(?).


----------



## cr33p (15. Apr 2010)

Vielleicht hast ja Code geschrieben der für Java 1.6 war, aber NetBeans ihn versehentlich als 1.5 intepretiert hat. Aber dann hättest du wohl einen JUnit Test Fehler bekommen.

Naja, NetBeans ist auch so eine Wissenschaft für sich...


----------



## lenniii (15. Apr 2010)

nein, compiler war auf 1.6

und, stimmt wohl ein wenig. Aber dennoch recht derbe. Naja, off-topic : D


----------

